# I'm a happy girl - my new ride :)



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

Here she is... 

Frame snobs can kiss my butt! lol... I cobbled her together for about $1200. 

Specs: 
* Scattante XRL Frame w/ carbon fork ($170 on sale, woot, happy birthday to me)
* DuraAce 7700 groupset ($450 used from a cycling buddy of mine)
* Neuvation M28 Aero3 wheels (they're in my backyard!  )
* Shim 150 pedals
* Easton stem and bars (takeoffs from CBO)
* Terry Butterfly seat (might try a new one soon tho)
* Specialized tires (midrange, forget the name, but they ride great)

Thanks to my husband for getting her all put together. :blush2: Although I did learn how to install the brakes. (was busy working on freelance design work during the other parts of the build). I plan on learning how to do the rest of the maintenance myself.

She's been on a couple shakedown runs, and then we rode 20 mi or so the other evening... wow. What a difference. So efficient and smooth compared to the old Trek 1400 I was riding (downtube shifters + spaz = scary! lol) 

And yes... the decals will come off the wheels. lol


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I have those wheels on my scott s10. theyve been great so far. and yes I took off the decals.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So, what brand of wheels are those???

Very nice ride. When are you going Euro-pro with the white saddle and bar tape? :thumbsup:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like a little sweat equity paid off. Kill the wheel decals and a nicer seat post and your done.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike. Great deal too.


----------



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> So, what brand of wheels are those???
> 
> Very nice ride. When are you going Euro-pro with the white saddle and bar tape? :thumbsup:


You know, I'm pondering the white saddle and bar tape... for now I'll just keep the black. 

Yeah, I need a decent seatpost... that's up next (w/ the new saddle I might try - which only comes in black lol)

They're Neuvation wheels. 

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html


----------

